# Squid Ink Pasta



## sattie (Oct 25, 2008)

I picked up a package of squid ink noodles at World Market the other day.  Now I am just sitting here looking at them wondering what the heck to do with them.  Anybody have any suggestions for me???


----------



## deelady (Oct 25, 2008)

This looks good....I believe you said you like sea food right??

Squid ink pasta with prawns, chilli and herbs: Recipes: UKTV Food

I also saw one for a crab white sauce!!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 25, 2008)

be careful not to overdue anything with a strong fishy flavor when adding to ink pastas. if done well, the pasta should have a subtle fishy flavor that shouldn't be heaped upon, nor covered up.

i've had it primavera style, with lots of julienned veggies, evoo, and shaved romano. also, it's often served as a side pasta, since it's dramatic looking and specially flavored. great with mildly flavored grilled fishes, and garlic sauteed baby veggies on a color contrasting plate.


----------



## DramaQueen (Oct 25, 2008)

sattie said:


> I picked up a package of squid ink noodles at World Market the other day. Now I am just sitting here looking at them wondering what the heck to do with them. Anybody have any suggestions for me???


 

*You can use them as you would regular noodles.  Try googling "squid ink pasta recipes" and see what you get.  As for myself, I was served these as a side dish in a restaurant, (shame on me for not noticing in the menu) and I just couldn't eat them.   Black noodles just turned me off.*


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 25, 2008)

Squid Ink pasta is very mild.  In fact, whether I've purchased it & cooked it myself (different brands) or enjoyed it in restaurants, I've yet to come across one that had even a remotely fishy taste.

When preparing it, frankly I just look at it as a color component more than anything else.  Thus I try to keep things light, bright, & contrasting.  And simple.

Favorite for me is a light cream/Alfredo-type sauce with bits of diced tomato & perhaps some chopped arugula for color.  Shrimp, lobster, crab legs (or the imitation surimi) all make nice additions.

Just keep it simple & think of the ink color more as a color rather than a flavor.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 25, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Squid Ink pasta is very mild. In fact, whether I've purchased it & cooked it myself (different brands) or enjoyed it in restaurants, I've yet to come across one that had even a remotely fishy taste.


 
breezy, you've gotten ripped off. i guess repeatedly. why not just use food coloring?

yes, it shouldn't be fishy as the tide, but it should have a flavor different than regular pasta. sorta like anchovies don't taste like anchovies when disintegrated into a sauce, but they add a level of flavor.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 25, 2008)

Either that, or the Squid Ink pasta you've been enjoying has been made with less-than-fresh/wholesome squiddy ingredients - lol!!  

I mean really - even fresh squid & bottled squid ink are barely "fishy".  After cooking?  Nada.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 25, 2008)

lol. 
nope, i showed a squid your post and, well, you know what happens. yum!

actually, i have had poorly made squid ink pasta, with "less than wholesome" ingredients, and it sucked. it was sent back for a sub.

how do you know how something is supposed to taste if it all tastes the same?


----------



## sattie (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for the replies and insight to this.  I have googled recipes but I wanted to know who on DC has tried squid ink pasta and how it was prepared and how they liked it.  

So it is best paired with seafood from what I am reading?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 25, 2008)

That's what I'd do.  I can't even think of Squid Ink pasta with something like a sausage or a meat sauce.

But again, even with seafood I'd still go for a cream sauce using tomato for accent rather than a full tomato sauce.  I just think the flavors & appearance are much more effective.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 25, 2008)

just to add to breezy's insight, a "full" tomato sauce is the type of overkill as i'd mentioned above. the idea is to taste the specialized pasta. a simple, fresh tomato sauce would work, even a spanish style one with light garlic and citrus.
or just coated in olive oil, s&p, maybe some cheese. that's it.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes - Bucky's right.  A light, fresh tomato sauce would be fine.  The type where all the individual ingredients are pretty much still recognizable.  I'd just steer away from the usual full-fledged thick long-cooked marinara or ragu type of sauce.  There's never any point in using those on flavored pastas.


----------

